# Is this what you have to do?



## Andywidd (Jul 24, 2021)

Dear all,
I was diagnosed type 1 last month so don’t know much at all! 2 months ago I was very active doing 6mile runs, weight training and HIIT workouts then got type 1. Just trying to become more active as I also diagnosed with disc issues at same time. I’ve done a couple of 2 mile walks which normally I wouldn’t seem as active but at end of each my Bg was sub 4.  I did some moderately active gardening this morning but after half an hour my Libre ‘low’ alarm went off so I had a 15g snack then went again but after another 30minutes ‘low’ warning again so had another snack. Just wondering if this is normal (I.e. regular snacks ) or can I load up with more carbs and insulin to keep my BG in range for longer? I didn’t have any insulin with breakfast (instructed to do this as was having some lows) and normally only take 1 unit fast before eating with 5 slow at night. I understand I’m probably in honeymoon period so my insulin doses will likely increase at some point. Hope this makes sense!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 25, 2021)

It makes perfect sense Andy.  What's making it worse at the moment anyway is that even people diagnosed T1 half a century ago like me, usually find in warm weather, insulin works far quicker than it does when it's ruddy cold, so you have a double whammy of your honeymoon period (stupid name, you're surely to goodness sposed to enjoy your honeymoon?) and the very warm weather, hence both reduce your BG.  It may be that you don't need even 1u of faster acting insulin with your brekkie right now - and you most definitely don't take any more with the snacks you consume to stop a hypo, whether it's red hot or perishing freezing.  What snacks did you have - 50 - 150 ml full sugar coke might sort you out a lot quicker than eating eg a biscuit.  Doesn't matter if it's flat - important thing is not to be tempted to drink the rest of the bottle right now!


----------



## Inka (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi @Andywidd I find gardening pushes my blood sugar far lower than you’d imagine it would. I think it’s all the bending. Anyway, I usually ‘top up’ with some fast carbs beforehand eg some Dextro or Coke, then have a small flapjack (good mix of fast and slow carbs).

For walking/hiking/running - yes, it’s normal to have to top up with carbs. I try to start a little higher than if I was sitting at home, and that keeps me going for a while. I then top up as needed. For a day’s hike, I usually reduce pre-meal boluses. As you’re only on small amounts of insulin, you probably won’t be able to do that but you can add a few carbs to your meal for the same dose of insulin.

And yes, it’s a pain having to eat or drink glucose and/or carbs, but you soon don’t really think about it - only keeping your blood sugar right.

The honeymoon period is difficult as far as hypos and exercise goes. My advice is to repeat the same things at the same times and see what works. You can then repeat your ‘winning formula’ and have a better chance of your blood sugar behaving.


----------



## Andywidd (Jul 25, 2021)

trophywench said:


> It makes perfect sense Andy.  What's making it worse at the moment anyway is that even people diagnosed T1 half a century ago like me, usually find in warm weather, insulin works far quicker than it does when it's ruddy cold, so you have a double whammy of your honeymoon period (stupid name, you're surely to goodness sposed to enjoy your honeymoon?) and the very warm weather, hence both reduce your BG.  It may be that you don't need even 1u of faster acting insulin with your brekkie right now - and you most definitely don't take any more with the snacks you consume to stop a hypo, whether it's red hot or perishing freezing.  What snacks did you have - 50 - 150 ml full sugar coke might sort you out a lot quicker than eating eg a biscuit.  Doesn't matter if it's flat - important thing is not to be tempted to drink the rest of the bottle right now!


Hi Jenny,
Many thanks for taking the time to reply. Really useful what you have told me. Just for the first time feeling a bit down about the whole thing but great to hear that people manage well. Inspiring that you’ve managed it for 50 years and thanks for passing on the tips.


----------



## Andywidd (Jul 25, 2021)

Inka said:


> Hi @Andywidd I find gardening pushes my blood sugar far lower than you’d imagine it would. I think it’s all the bending. Anyway, I usually ‘top up’ with some fast carbs beforehand eg some Dextro or Coke, then have a small flapjack (good mix of fast and slow carbs).
> 
> For walking/hiking/running - yes, it’s normal to have to top up with carbs. I try to start a little higher than if I was sitting at home, and that keeps me going for a while. I then top up as needed. For a day’s hike, I usually reduce pre-meal boluses. As you’re only on small amounts of insulin, you probably won’t be able to do that but you can add a few carbs to your meal for the same dose of insulin.
> 
> ...


Thank you Inka. Great tips and really useful to know that that is what I’ll need to do re frequent top ups etc. Thanks again!


----------

